# Green & Red Chaika Stadium - Repair Required



## GMAN1966 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new here, so first just wanted to say hi and thank-you for aiding and abetting the purchase of this beautiful watch. I found it on ebay and searched around for some information and that's how I found the forum.

Well it arrived today and it appears to be in great condition. The minute and hour hands looked slightly pitted and there is a small amount of red that has flaked off the second hand, a few knocks on the case and a little of the gold plate has rubbed off. The glass (crystal?) looks in really good nick, but there are a couple of minute marks.

The real problem is that the quick date change button doesn't work. Does anyone no a watch repairer who deals with Russian watches or at least maybe able to help me?

Many Thanks.

Gareth


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Those are beautiful watches! I can't help you with the repair but maybe I can help you googling for the solution you need if you're going to try to repair it yourself. The movement on those watches is a Chaika 2627H which I believe is the same as the most more common Poljot branded 2627H.

If the watch was mine I would try taking the movement out of the case and seeing if there was anything wrong with the pusher/contact on the movement. If not, I would let it go because you would have to take (at least) the hands and dial out to check the date wheel. Weekdays are probably in Cyrillic anyway, so I wouldn't bother much with it.

Oh, and BTW... welcome to







!!


----------



## GMAN1966 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the information. Unfortunately my skills regarding

watches are limited to putting them on and taking them off.

I really want this watch and I am tempted to send it back, and when it appears

on ebay again, buy it at a discount with the flaw. But what i really need is a

local guy to me who knows what the inside of a watch looks like.

Is it possible to get the schematics for this movement?

Yours, Gareth


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You don't say where you are Gareth, but Google for Rytetime Watch Repairs and give Steve at Rytetime a call, he may be able to help, and comes highly recommended on the forum. A service may well cure the problem, and would do no harm if you wish to keep and wear the watch! :yes:

Steve operates very successfully using the postal system.

:weed: ldman:


----------



## GMAN1966 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took your advice and rang Stephen. Very nice guy, short chat and the watch has been sent next day delivery. He knew the watch, I told him the movement and he seems quite sure he can sort. Hopefully I'll get the estimate ove rthe next couple of days.

Thanks for everyones help. When it comes back I'll post some pictures.

Gareth


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

GMAN1966 said:


> I took your advice and rang Stephen. Very nice guy, short chat and the watch has been sent next day delivery. He knew the watch, I told him the movement and he seems quite sure he can sort. Hopefully I'll get the estimate ove rthe next couple of days.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help. When it comes back I'll post some pictures.
> 
> Gareth


Glad your getting it sorted, look forward to the pics, I love those dials!

Cheers martin


----------



## GMAN1966 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to add a bit more. The one I have doesn't have the little red dot bit it has the two red lines across the middle. And is AU10 gold plated.

I have seen the chrome ones that have the little red dot and I don't think they look nearly as good. I guess it's personal preference. Apart from the look, is there any mechanical difference between the two types?

Also, does anyone know if the movement schematics are available online?

Thanks, Gareth


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

GMAN1966 said:


> Just to add a bit more. The one I have doesn't have the little red dot bit it has the two red lines across the middle. And is AU10 gold plated.
> 
> I have seen the chrome ones that have the little red dot and I don't think they look nearly as good. I guess it's personal preference. Apart from the look, is there any mechanical difference between the two types?
> 
> ...


I cant find info on this movement in the usual places, sorry


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

The movement should be a Poljot 2627H.

This is a picture of mine B)


----------

